# Interactive recipe for Salsa



## blissful (Jan 9, 2018)

Add ingredients, amounts, and steps as needed to create some salsa! Yum.

Step 1: Chop up 2 gallons of cilantro. 
https://www.wimp.com/watching-a-huge-bunch-of-cilantro-being-chopped-up-is-extremely-satisfying/

And if you don't like salsa, use the cilantro as flavoring for soap! That ought to stop a lot of little kids from using swear words.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 9, 2018)

The way that guy uses a knife, I'm surprised he hasn't cut his index finger off!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 9, 2018)

All the time he spent trying to turn that mount of cilantro he could have just make 10 small bunches and chop them at the same time.


----------

